# فصول من السباكة -2- :مواسير الصرف الصحي .. تعليمات وتوصيات



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كنت قد بدأت في موضوع سابق في الكلام عن السباكة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/386549-1-in
واليوم أتابع في مواسير الصرف الصحي .

هناك عدة عوامل مختلفة لتحديد قياس قطر ماسورة الصرف الصحي :
1- الحمل : والمقصود به هو عدد الوحدات التي ستتحمل الماسورة صرفه .. وهو ما يعبر عنه fixture number ..
فمثلا لدينا المرحاض المنزلي بأربع وحدات .. وهناك جداول تبين مقدار الوحدات لكل حوض مستخدم.

2- حجم المصيدة : من المهم أيضا تحديد قياس المصيدة لكل حوض , فمثلا المغسلة تتطلب مصيدة بقياس 1.25 انش ( 32 مم), وأيضا هناك جداول لتوضح حجم المصيدة المطلوب لكل حوض.

ملاحظة : عند الضرورة يمكن تحديد قياس الماسورة من قياس المصيدة.

حجم المصيدة بالانش = عدد الوحدات
1.25 = 1
1.5 = 2
2 = 3
3 = 4
4 = 6

3- نوع الصرف المستخدم .
4- مقدار الميول.
فمثلا : قياس ماسورة الصرف sewer ستختلف قليلا عن قياس المجمع الرأسي .
والماسورة بميول 0.25 انش سيختلف بالرتبة قليلا عن الماسورة بميول 1.25 انش .

يتبع ...


----------



## wael nesim (28 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا مهندس رياض, فى انتظار الباقى


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2013)

نتابع من بعض النقاط :
- الميول الطبيعي لمواسير الصرف هي 0.25 انش لكل 1 قدم , وممكن أن يزيد وممكن أن يقل .
- نعتبر كل 1 gpm يعادل 2 fixtures.
- عند تحديد قياس ماسورة الصرف نأخذ في الحسبان إمكانية زيادة حوض في المستقبل ... ربما


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2013)

لنأخذ مثالا بسيطا :

لنفترض أن لدينا ... شور , بانيو , 3 مغسلة , 3 مرحاض , حوض مطبخ , غسالة , جلاية صحون , حوض غسيل .
لدينا هنا 28 وحدة ..
ولا ننسى اعتبار إمكانية إضافة وحدات مستقبلا لكي يبقى قياسنا للماسورة مؤمّناً..

الميول نعتبره 0.25 انش لكل قدم , 

وعليه قياس الماسورة المناسب هو 3 انش ...

ولكن نلاحظ أن 3 انش لا تكفي إلا لصرف 2 مرحاض فقط , وعليه سنضطر إلى اختيار قياس أكبر وهو 4 انش .

لنفترض أننا قمنا بإزالة مرحاض ... سيصبح لدينا 2 مرحاض والمجموع الكلي للوحدات سيصبح 24 وحدة ... ومن الجدول نلاحظ أننا نكتفي بماسورة قياس 2.5 انش ..
وهنا ملاحظة أخرى وهي أنه في حالة وجود مرحاض على خط الصرف فإن أقل قياس مسموح به لقطر ماسورة الصرف هو 3 انش ..


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2013)

مقارنة :
لنفترض أنه حسب مثالنا السابق لدينا 24 وحدة .. والقطر الكافي هو 3 انش ... ويمكن استخدام 4 انش لاعتبارات المستقبل

ننظر للأمر من جهة استخدام 3 انش فهو أوفر وأقل ثمنا .. فهو المناسب من وجهة النظر المادية 

وعند النظر لاستخدام 4 انش فإنه المناسب لإمكانية إضافة حوض أو مرحاض مستقبلا ...

تنبيه : عند استخدام 3 انش والاضطرار في المستقبل لإضافة أي حوض جديد فإننا سنضطر إلى تغيير كامل الشبكة !!!


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 أكتوبر 2013)

لنتابع الكلام عن مواسير الصرف .. لدينا مصطلح horizontal branches .. المواسير أو الفروع الأفقية ...

ببساطة هي التي تأخذ فرع من المجمع الرأسي وتدخل إلى داخل المكان المخدوم 

عدد الوحدات fixtures التي يمكن أن تحملها الماسورة الأفقية تتبع لكل من قياس البايب ودرجة الميول..

فعند ميول 0.25 انش لكل قدم , نجد ما يلي :

1.5 انش بايب = 2 أو 3 وحدات .

2 انش بايب = حتى 6 وحدات وممكن أن يصل إلى 8 وحدات في بعض الأكواد.

3 انش بايب = حتى 20 وحدة . ولكن مع ملاحظة أنه فقط 2 مرحاض على الخط 

في بعض الأكواد ممكن ل 3 انش بايب أن يصل إلى 35 وحدة و3 مراحيض فقط ... !!

4 انش بايب = 160 وحدة في معظم الأكواد ... وممكن 216 وحدة في بعض الأكواد .. !!


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 أكتوبر 2013)

نتابع في الكلام وهذه المرة عن المجمعات الرأسية : stach sizing.

لا فرق يذكر في طريقة القياس عن الذي سبق ذكره , ولكن عند تحديد قياس المجمع الرأسي ننتبه إلى شيئين :
1- مجمل عدد الوحدات التي سيتحملها البايب total fixtures' number
2- كمية التصريف من الفروع.

في الصفحة 64 من الكود العلمي 2009 يوجد جدول لتحديد قطر المجمع ..


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 أكتوبر 2013)

لتحدي قطر المجمع يجب أولا معرفة عدد الوحدات لكل فرع او بايب افقي .. لنأخذ مثال

لدينا مجمع ب فرعين
الفرع الأول يحوي 6 وحدات ... والثاني 8 وحدات 
طبعا قياس البايب لكل فرع هو 3 انش ...

ملاحظة : المجمع لا يمكن أن يكون أقل من 3 انش " عند وجود مرحاض  "

3 انش بايب يمكن أن يخدم حتى 20 وحدة .... وهنا لدينا 6 و8 ... اوكي don't worry 


طبعا عند قياس المجمع وبعيدا عن المثال يمكن ان نلاحظ أنه يمكن أن يقل قطر البايب كلما اتجهنا إلى أعلى ... فممكن أن يكون 3 انش من فوق و4 انش من تحت , لا مشكلة , فذلك تابع لعدد الوحدات التي تدخل البايب عند كل فرع ...


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 أكتوبر 2013)

لنتكلم عن الميول ..

طبعا عند تنفيذ المواسير الأفقية فيجب الانتباه إلى تركيبها مع ميول باتجاه الصرف الرئيسي ..
الميول التابيكال لمواسير الصرف هو 0.25 انش لكل قدم ..
ولكن ممكن أن نرى ترتيبا مختلفا حسب قياس البايب , لنرى ...

2.5 انش او أقل .... ميول 0.25 انش لكل قدم

3 إلى 6 انش ... 0.125 انش لكل قدم

8 انش .... 0.0625 انش لكل قدم


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2013)

في انتظارك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 أكتوبر 2013)

لنتابع الحديث ... سنتكلم اليم وم عن طرق وصل المواسير مع بعضها وسنبدأ مع:Typically, a joint that is made by applying compression
along the centerline of the pieces being joined.

1- الوصلات الميكانيكية mechanical joints : هي الوصلات التي تصنع عن طريق تطبيق ضغط على القطعة التي سيتم توصيلها , ممكن أن تكون جزء من كوبليغ اوأي فيتنغ ..

الوصلات الميكانيكية ليست اللحام أو الغراء أو ولا مسامير ولا ولا ... 

MECHANICAL JOINT: Typically, a joint that is made by applying compression along the centerline of the pieces being joined. The joint may be part of a coupling, fitting, or adapter. Mechanical joints are not screwed, caulked, threaded, soldered, solvent cemented, brazed, or welded.

هذا النوع من الوصلات يستخدم فقط في المواسير التي تحت الأرض


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 أكتوبر 2013)

2- الغراء : أو ما يسمى Solvent-weld joints ..

تنظف المواسير وتكون نهايتها خالية من الرطوبة والأوساخ ...
يتم الوصل عندما يكون الغراء رطبا ...
ممكن أن يتم هذا النوع من الوصلات فوق أو تحت الأرض ... نو بروبليم
يجب استعمال برايمر موافق قبل استخدام الغراء ...


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 أكتوبر 2013)

3- في مواسير جدول 80 أو أعلى ... ممكن أن تقلوظ )threaded) نهايتها , بقالب خاص للمواسير البلاستيكية , ونستخدم زيت تشحيم مناسب.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 أكتوبر 2013)

4- الانابيب الاسمنتية الاسبستوسية : الوصل يتم فيها بواسطة كوبيلنغ من نفس مادة البايب ... ونملأ الفراغ بالحشو elastomeric ring


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 أكتوبر 2013)

5 اللحام سواء كان braze or welded
سطح نظيف , flux متوافق ..


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 أكتوبر 2013)

وفي طرق أخرى ...


----------



## nofal (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (31 أكتوبر 2013)

حقائق يجب أن تُعرَفْ : 

1- المواسير المدفونة تحت الأرض لا تقل بحال من الأحوال عن 2 انش ( الكلام عن الصرف ) .

2- عند اتصال فرع أفقي مع المجمع الرأسي , اجعل مكان الوصلة بعيدا عن نقطة تحول المجمع الرأسي إلى الوضع الأفقي ... وهذا البعد يتحدد بالمقدار 10×قطر الماسورة ... يعني ماسورة 3 انش فالبعد يكون 30 انش وهكذا

3- مواسير الصرف يجب أن تحمى من تأثير الفيضانات .

4- عندما تريد أخذ فرع من الماسورة الرئيسية لغرض توصيل وحدة عليها في المستقبل ... فإن ارتفاع هذا الفرع يكون 2 قدم عن الأرض .. ويجب أن يطبب capped . 
الكلين أوت لا يدخل ضمن هذا الكلام .

5- لنفترض أنه احتجنا إلى أوفست في مسار البايب المجمع ... فإن الفروع الأفقية لا تتصل مع المجمع إلا حسب قاعدة 10 × قطر الماسورة... قبل الاوفست.

6- لدينا عدة مباني واقعة في منطقة واحدة ... كل مبنى له خط صرف منفصل يصب في الخط العام ... لا يمكن أن يتصل خط صرف مبنى مع خط صرف آخر ..


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2013)

تحية للزميل الواعد م رياض النجار
عرفته شاعرا و مهندسا دءوب على حب المعرفة و الشغف بها و الحرص على اقتناصها من مصادرها و اليوم يؤتي ثمار محصوله بين أيدي زملائه و بأسلوب مهضوم ينم عن لمسات الموقع و حروف المرجع مما يعطي مصداقية لكل حرف يكتبه 
و لي طلب بسيط هو إرفاق المسمي الانجليزي للمصطلح حتي يتعود الزملاء الجدد في المهنة على المسمي العربي مثل مسمي المصيدة فهي تسمي بيبة و تسمي حاجز الروائح و كل يسميها حسب موضع استخدامها المرئي له 
تحية من القلب لزميلنا الواعد م / رياض
بارك الله فيكم زميلنا المعطاء و أتمني لكم دوام التقدم و الفوز بحب الله و رسوله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك أستاذنا صبري وسعيد ونفع بك .... كلام أكبر من حجمي ... ما أنا إلا متدرب فقط


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك أستاذنا صبري وسعيد ونفع بك .... كلام أكبر من حجمي ... ما أنا إلا متدرب فقط


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2013)

نتابع في حقائق يجب أن تُعرَفْ : :d

7- إذا كان لدينا أوفست لمجمع رأسي ... وأردنا توصيل برانش أفقي بالقرب من هذا الاوفست .. حوالي 2 قدم قبل أو بعد الاوفست ...وكان هذا الاوفست للمجمع الرأسي يقع تحت قمة المجمع بأكثر من أربع توصيلات أو فروع أفقية ... فإنه يجب تهوية هذا الاوفست للمجمع ..

التوضيح في المرفقات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2013)

8- التهوية لاوفست الرأسية غير مطلوبة في حالة كان المجمع الرأسي مع الاوفست بتاعو مقاسة بحجم مماثل لحجم صرف المبنى .

9- لا يمكن أن يتصل أي خط أو فرع أو برانش أفقي بـ اوفست مجمع أفقي ولا ضمن حدود 2 قدم فوق أو تحت الاوفست ..وكان هذا الاوفست للمجمع الأفقي يقع تحت قمة المجمع بأكثر من أربع توصيلات أو فروع أخرى..


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2013)

10 - في أماكن الطعام والمطابخ وووالخ ... لا يمكن لمواسير الصرف الظاهرة أن تمر فوق أي منطقة خدمات أو تحضير أو طبخ أو تقديم ... لمنع حدوث تلوث للأطعمة -- الكلام ده بالبلاد النظيفة  --


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2013)

11- • When a pump is used for a drainage system, a check valve and a full open valve are required. These devices must be installed so that they are accessible. The full open valve is to be installed in the discharge piping on the discharge side of the check valve. When possible, the valves are to be installed above the sump cover. If the discharge piping is below grade, the valves must be installed outside the sump in an access pit so that the valves are accessible. There is an exception to this rule. In one- and two-family dwellings, a full open valve is not required. Only a check valve is required when occupancy is limited to one or two families.


----------



## fayek9 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> نتابع من بعض النقاط :
> - الميول الطبيعي لمواسير الصرف هي 0.25 انش لكل 1 قدم , وممكن أن يزيد وممكن أن يقل .
> - نعتبر كل 1 gpm يعادل 2 fixtures.
> - عند تحديد قياس ماسورة الصرف نأخذ في الحسبان إمكانية زيادة حوض في المستقبل ... ربما


المهندس رياض لو سمحت ما معنى كل اجالون يعادل 2 fixture ? وهل تقصد wsfu ول DFU وفيم تستخدم هذه المعادلة لو امكن وضع مثال ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sharaf911 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

ياريت يابشمهندسين لو الشرح يكون بالرسم و الصور حتي نوضح الصورة وشكرا علي المجهود


----------



## eng_m_fatah (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا نامل تجميع هذه المعلومات في ملف واحد ورفعه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أبريل 2014)

مجهود ممتاز زميلنا الكريم م رياض 
أنت كريم و نحن نستاهل 
جزاكم الله خيرا و بركة و صحة و علما


----------

